# Dw yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mazda Kai Concept - Yes or No >


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Definitely yes from me Whizzer. 

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes from me


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Me like berry much!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not bad, i'd have one


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Very Alfa looking, nice :thumb:


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Absolutely yes!:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes from me


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Another yes!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think you really need to ask.....that is stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great looking car, a yes from me.


----------



## hunky dunky (Feb 26, 2016)

definitely but i am biased.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, very nice but it's like a Alfa/Mercedes love child. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super nice and yes, Alfa looking for sure


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Jue said:


> Very Alfa looking, nice :thumb:


Indeed! Lovely looking in that colour


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes!!! Incredible looking car!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is properly nice and a def yes from me - really hope they put that into production as is !


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It’s a yes from me, a stunning looking car


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Am I entirely on my own here? Looks very slab sided and piggy hipped with the nose transplanted from a snow plow. That will be a no then - at least until I see it in the flesh or adapt to the design several years from now.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a Barried CX5 to me.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I like that


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Damm those curves are sexy. It's a yes from me


----------

